# masdevallia Collosus



## Rock Doctor (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi all,

I repotted a phrag Eric young today and changed the media from rock wool to orchiata. I also trimmed back a couple of damaged leaves and gave the cut edges a slight dusting with ground cinnamon. there was an absolute mass of healthy roots that now have a bit more room to grow in and hopefully will produce lots of new growth. While doing this I noticed that the sphagnum moss around my Mas Collossus was going a bit black so decided to carefully remove all traces of the moss and replace with some fresh NZ sphagnum. To my surprise there must be about 5 new growths that were just waiting to start the trek through the sphagnum to break the surface. I'll replace the sphagnum tomorrow when it's had time to soak and will also be repotting in a mesh pot. Also repotting a Dracula Saulii into a larger mesh pot.

I also set up my indoor grow tent with T5 grow light and a heater mat. Just need a fan now to give a bit of air circulation. Already think that it's a little cramped so will be looking to get a bigger one next year. It's the only option that I have as i don't have sufficient room in the garden for a grow house. :wink:


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 27, 2014)

sounds like you are doing very well.


----------

